# Priority access queue



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone else get this in their mail today.,

I HONESTLY have to say it's one thing Uber has done right for a change. And the fact you can hold on to it for 6 hours even if you go offline ... Really makes it a good thing..

I like it.... Well done Uber....

Dayum did I just say that out loud.... WTH...































Now that's not to say it's actually going to work.... Lol that's a whole different conversation &#128514;&#128514; &#128514;&#128514; &#128514;


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

We've had this at our airport for a couple of years. It can be a good thing for sure, but Uber's definition of "short trip" can be (like all things Uber) very unreliable.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

This has been available in my market a long time ago.
Like everything else Uber, this incentive is worth its weight in shit.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

With the "short" trip notifications, now you know which trips to skip.  

Shuffle, shuffle, and shuffle some more.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

It's funny how Uber gives us little things which they shouldn't be holding back from us anyway, it costs them nothing to give it to us, and we're supposed act like it was that pony we wanted for her birthday when we were little.

Like how if you're a really good boy they'll let you know which direction and duration the ride will be.


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

I got this for the first time in my market yesterday. I have no idea how uber defines a short trip. The trip I had was actually a longer trip for my very small market.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Anyone else get this in their mail today.,
> 
> I HONESTLY have to say it's one thing Uber has done right for a change. And the fact you can hold on to it for 6 hours even if you go offline ... Really makes it a good thing..
> 
> ...


This is great! A shit trip notifier so we know which pings to avoid. It's about time!


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

I use this ONLY if there is more than 150 drivers waiting at SFO staging lot. Why because Uber is sending me a massage go to Airport pick up area and I will be getting new request on my way. Which means no trip information at all. It is posable that I am getting no trip at all ~( it happens but rarely) but it is posable that I will get two very short ride, which I usually decline. Conclusion I thing it is a good think from Uber so, thank you.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's what you get in Uber mail when u take one... Apparently I can go back within 6hours and get head of line privledges... Considering the short ride I took paid $7 bux plus a dollar tip.. and I promise I'm going back when it's PACKED. I really like this ... Which means Uber will take it away soon lol....


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

got one of these today... it actually worked!...god bless America...$12 8 min trip out of dia...then back for $40 ride out


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok update... This is by far the coolest thing Uber has done this year I have gotten four back-to-back short trip requests out of the airport which give me priority queue access when I come back each one made between 7 and $9 and I got the ping when I returned to the airport within 5 minutes each time finally I got a long ride request and made $25 ohhh I'll be at the airport almost every day if this is how it's going to be especially when I can guarantee even those short trips are making between 5 and 10 bucks no more $3 rides for me!!!&#128539;&#128539;&#128539;


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

New scams.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> New scams.


Nope .... This one is actually a benefit.. and we don't have to jump through hoops and play games to get it like Uber Pro Bullshyt


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Do you really get a message/warning that it’s a short trip? How does it look like?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriverRI said:


> Do you really get a message/warning that it's a short trip? How does it look like?


Yes it says it when the ride pops up... Short trip you will receive priority queue access within the next 6 hours when u return to the airport. And its cool in that it dont matter if you go home for 5 hours and sleep when u come. Back your in front regardless of how many people are there... I used it to get head of line during a surge today...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> This has been available in my market a long time ago.
> Like everything else Uber, this incentive is worth its weight in shit.


i had this over 2 years ago. i used to do 5 to 10 airport trips a day 6 days a week. there was 30 uber x in line i never had to wait just get to the q drive through it to pick my next ride up..
most of the time i had a ride before i hit the q uber would pair me with a passenger . so yes i jumped the q


----------



## trevecca.delk (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm currently sitting in BNA in Nashville tn in the priority que. I've been sitting at 1-5 for over 30 minutes watching other Uber drivers get rides. This que is a total joke.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

trevecca.delk said:


> I've been sitting at 1-5 for over 30


That's cuz there's plenty of other drivers in 1-5 priority queue with you. Imagine sitting at 6-10 as all the 1-5 cats come in and out.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I had my first Priority Queue Access last night. After I finished the short trip Uber gave me trips that took me so far from the airport I never had a chance to use it.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

May H. said:


> I had my first Priority Queue Access last night. After I finished the short trip Uber gave me trips that took me so far from the airport I never had a chance to use it.


Soo here's a thought.... Turn off the app till your back in the que? Its a short trip afterall....

I had a short trip last nite, shot back to the que and IMMEDIATELY got a 90 mile trip w $30 tip that If I had taken the 3 rides Uber tried to throw at me on the way back I would have missed out on...

This is another reason uber pro is BS... Choose the rides that make you money... Not make sense for UBERS business... make sense for YOUR business..


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Soo here's a thought.... Turn off the app till your back in the que? Its a short trip afterall....
> 
> I had a short trip last nite, shot back to the que and IMMEDIATELY got a 90 mile trip w $30 tip that If I had taken the 3 rides Uber tried to throw at me on the way back I would have missed out on...
> 
> This is another reason uber pro is BS... Choose the rides that make you money... Not make sense for UBERS business... make sense for YOUR business..


Would've shut off the app but I didn't know that was an option. I never received notification from Uber about this new feature and didn't know any of the rules or stipulations. Uber has tried something similar in my area previously going offline would automatically loose your place in the queue. I suspected this would also apply so I didn't risk going offline.

There's no need for you to go in a rant about being a professional and earning money. I have a degree in Business Entrepreneurship, Lol cheers


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

May H. said:


> Would've shut off the app but I didn't know that was an option. I never received notification from Uber about this new feature and didn't know any of the rules or stipulations. Uber has tried something similar in my area previously going offline would automatically loose your place in the queue. I suspected this would also apply so I didn't risk going offline.
> 
> There's no need for you to go in a rant about being a professional and earning money. I have a degree in Business Entrepreneurship, Lol cheers


If you considered that a rant.... You sir/maam/it have serious issues... In fact I typed it as a suggestion of how to handle it going forward...

So... Here's a thought. Pull your panties out ya crack and ant on. LOL


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Denver Dick said:


> got one of these today... it actually worked!...god bless America...$12 8 min trip out of dia...then back for $40 ride out


How much was the surge on your 8 min trip?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> How much was the surge on your 8 min trip?


$4



Daisey77 said:


> How much was the surge on your 8 min trip?


also have not had a short ride out of dia since.....165 Uber's in pen at 11am? yesterday my god I thought to myself as I drove away


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Denver Dick said:


> $4
> 
> 
> also have not had a short ride out of dia since.....165 Uber's in pen at 11am? yesterday my god I thought to myself as I drove away


 it was that way all last week and it's not like it's moving.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> it was that way all last week and it's not like it's moving.


yes it has been...haven't been in the pen for the last 10 days


----------

